# How do you get Micro Sword to root?



## minorhero (Mar 28, 2019)

Change your substrate.

Sadly that's not really a joke though it is daunting.

I had eco-complete for my first planted tank and I grew to really hate it for this reason. The substrate manages to be both sharp on roots, hard to plant in, and light all at the same time.

Currently I am using pool filter sand over aquasoil for a 5 gallon. I have also used pool filter sand over dirt with microsword and it roots like a champ.

/shrug just my opinion.


----------



## Capers7 (Feb 22, 2019)

Ah, if only they had black pool filter sand I would. However, perhaps I will spring for some black sand just for this tank. Thank you for the insight.


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

I had micro swords in a 12g long for a few years with inert black diamond 'sand' (blasting abrasive) with osmocote+ root tabs. It didn't grow insanely fast but it more than 5x the amount I started with when I finally removed. It stayed down in the substrate.. might also be because I had mts pooping in the sand for the roots to feed on.


----------



## Asteroid (Jul 26, 2018)

With lowish lighting and completely inert substrate microsword could be a challenge. I don't know if simply changing the substrate to another inert one will really help that much. Best would be adding co2, next best is dirt.


----------



## Capers7 (Feb 22, 2019)

Thank you so much for all the tips. It really isn't worth it to replace the substrate at this point. I would love to have CO2 in all 12 of my tanks, but that is an upgrade I cannot afford right now, especially for a 5 gallon. My 40 gallon Plants-for-profit tank has first dibs on CO2, but I have to get a 55 gallon cold water tank set up for the Hillstream loaches to move to before I can even think about that. I can certainly put down root tabs and dose with ferts for the micro sword though, see what I can do to get it to root. Is that even possible given that it has been a floating plant for a while? I can hardly tell top from bottom any more....


----------



## athyra_firestorm (Jan 11, 2020)

Capers7 said:


> Thank you so much for all the tips. It really isn't worth it to replace the substrate at this point. I would love to have CO2 in all 12 of my tanks, but that is an upgrade I cannot afford right now, especially for a 5 gallon. My 40 gallon Plants-for-profit tank has first dibs on CO2, but I have to get a 55 gallon cold water tank set up for the Hillstream loaches to move to before I can even think about that. I can certainly put down root tabs and dose with ferts for the micro sword though, see what I can do to get it to root. Is that even possible given that it has been a floating plant for a while? I can hardly tell top from bottom any more....


I bought a cup of what looked like java moss from Petco but turned out to be micro sword. I didn't Google the scientific name on the package until I got home. Anyway, it was all one long, twisted, jumbled runner with bits growing out of every direction. 

I decided to try planting it to see what it would do. I cut it into pieces about 1/2 to 1 inch long, and pushed the rhizome part just under the substrate (sand in my case) leaving the "blades" to poke up through in some places to get light. I left it alone for a couple of weeks before I decided I really didn't want it and pulled it out. To my surprise, even though it wasn't growing above the surface much, it had already put out some pretty good roots. 

So if you want to get it to stick, maybe you can just put sand in the areas you want to plant it? It really seemed to like the sand in my tank. Otherwise, if you can get the rhizome part to stay under your substrate, it might root eventually. I think working with smaller chunks was easier than trying to plant one long twisted thing. 

Sent from my moto z4 using Tapatalk


----------



## GrampsGrunge (Jun 18, 2012)

Years back before Lilaeopsis was on the market there was what has called E. Tenellus pigmy chain sword, I had a small group of these in a very well aged 15 gallon with fine river gravel. They're heavy root feeders and need a mulmy or dirted substrate. I can imagine that the Lilaeopsis types aren't that much different.


----------



## Capers7 (Feb 22, 2019)

Thank you very much for the information. I will give a sand cap a try with root tabs to see if I can get it to do something! Appreciate the tips!


----------



## Blue Ridge Reef (Feb 10, 2008)

I've had fantastic luck growing micro sword in Eco Complete. Low tech, it takes a while but it will get there and even carpet. My biggest issues with it have been other plants growing into it, mainly Java moss and Val. Java moss will entangle all around the base and it's easy to pull up the swords when trying to remove the moss. But given time and at least lean ferts, it grows great in EC in my experience in several tanks.


----------



## Asteroid (Jul 26, 2018)

EC takes quite a beating on this forum. I get the nutrient claim stuff, but as far as plants growing in it or being able to plant in it, I've never had a major issue.

HC and E. Tenellus ‘Micro growing in EC.


----------



## Blue Ridge Reef (Feb 10, 2008)

I don't understand how different other's experiences can be or why EC gets such a bad rap here. At least Flourite has the distinction of having to be rinsed 1000x before using so I could see frustration towards that. EC isn't cheap, and I don't doubt that there are better values as substrates go. But EC and Flourite have worked for me for a long time and are my go-to substrates for inert. I've never had worse substrate experiences than using sand, and could write a long-winded diatribe on the reasons I hate it. Just goes to show that different people have different experiences in this hobby.


----------

